

45-year physics mystery shows a path to quantum transistors - AxisOfEval
http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/22557-45-year-physics-mystery-shows-a-path-to-quantum-transistors

======
anigbrowl
_45-year physics mystery shows a path to quantum transistors_ is the original
and better title. Given that the desired behavior still requires the substance
to be supercooled, I'm not seeing the 'just around the corner' claim in the
headline reflected in the article. This sounds many years away from
commercialization, neat as it is.

~~~
AxisOfEval
Thanks. Changed title as suggested. :)

